# How can you spot a Ti dominant person?



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

From what I"ve read, the characteristic that ties ISTPs and INTPs together is the concept that they both seem to get laser focused on their personal projects/ideas and spend lots of time thinking about logical systems. Is there anything else though? I mean, are there any other noticable qualities that Ti would be responsible for? 

Thanks.

Edit: Also, do all Ti dominant people really need lots of time alone? I'm Ni dominant and while I definately need time alone, I feel like my Ni is still strong even when I'm around others. Its present regardless of who I'm with or without. The only time I really need to escape in in super loud or chaotic situations where I can't hear my own thoughts.
So could a Ti dominant person spend a lot of time around people and just think silently at the same time? 

(I hope these questions make sense. I'm havng a hard time wording them dumbing everything down to stereotypes.)


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I can be in a really noisy room or even in a conversation with a group and completely zone everything out.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

When you choose Ti Dominant as your username.

P.S. I really miss that guy. Too bad he had to get himself banned.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> So could a Ti dominant person spend a lot of time around people and just think silently at the same time?


I find it difficult to think and interact with others at the same time. It's not that I can't think and interact simultaneously. It's just that I do my best thinking alone.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

madhatter said:


> I can be in a really noisy room or even in a conversation with a group and completely zone everything out.


Same here. 
I do find it easier to think on my own though. And I really need my alone time to be functional/creative/sane. I know all introverts do to a certain extent, so maybe that's not really helpful, but there seems to be a need to process things on our own and in our own time, which I don't see that much in my INFP friends for example.
The one thing that strikes about Ti doms is the independent streak. We do our own thing regardless of what most people think. I only know one ISTP for sure and while we seem very different at first in a very S vs N stereotypical way, we both share that attitude. We also both have quite a few very close friends to whom we are pretty loyal, but still are loners. I don't know if that makes sense. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Same way you spot any person's dominant function: You observe how they handle problems. A Ti dominant will often come off as very rational and curious when tackling a problem. They will try to use facts to come to a logical conclusion, and not let their emotions get involved. Ti dominants are not usually very good at treading softly on sensitive topics, and will instead try to clarify things or take them apart when the logic behind a concept or statement doesn't make sense to them.

You can find a Ti dominant:
- arguing with their college professor about the lesson
- reading a book on molecular physics or something completely random that you would never think of as entertaining, just for fun
- hiding in a basement playing Starcraft
- lurking on internet forums in search of something they deem worthy of their level of technical explanation


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> P.S. I really miss that guy. Too bad he had to get himself banned.


I know this isn't related but why did he get banned?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> From what I"ve read, the characteristic that ties ISTPs and INTPs together is the concept that they both seem to get laser focused on their personal projects/ideas and spend lots of time thinking about logical systems. Is there anything else though? I mean, are there any other noticable qualities that Ti would be responsible for?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Just because you are Ni dom does not mean that you can not be around people. I think the part that seems confusing is some of the reasons for the time alone. For instance Ti is like inward thinking and not all thinking requires a lot of time. Actually the better your Ti is the less time. Anyway with Ti and Ni its a double dose the way one would collect or receive information is introverted and the way one would think is Introverted. Most of the time the time alone is more of a cool down. A way to get everything from scrambling around ones head and if there is anything someone is thinking of this allows the answers to prevail. Some would say the AHH HA moments occur you could be just washing the dishes or something. 
I dont know where i am going with this but thats the way it goes. Also Ni is not suppose to be weak around people what good would Ni be if that was true.
I am not Ti dom but i would say yes a Ti dom can spend a lot of time around people...why not? Any Introverted person can be alone a lot but thats not what Introverted means anyway.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Obsidean said:


> I know this isn't related but why did he get banned?


Repeated offenses against Rule #1 (personal attacks.)


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

I think these general ITP traits should help



> Logical and objective
> Tend to be adventurous, and enjoy taking physical risks
> They're original and value their uniqueness
> They're highly independent, and don't like being told what to do
> ...


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Robopop said:


> I think these general ITP traits should help


Good list, but a lot apply mostly either to one Ti type than the other.

It always seemed to be the dominant perception types had more in common with their same dominant brothers/sisters than the judgment ones, and the Je doms being more similar than the Ji doms. I'd say INTP's and INTP's tend to be the most behaviorally dissimilar of all types sharing a dominant function, perhaps even more than the two IFP's by a tiny margin. I like and understand most ISTP's I know, and a lot of them have been great people, but the surface similarities tend not to be that great (at least commonly; obviously there are a million different ways every type can present).

Your basic ideas are pretty good, though. Take my current system. I'm laser focused on personality theory, which is basically a logical system...sort of (this is about as mathematical as I get folks!:tongue But it has definitely taken over my mind. Other things too, whether it's a story I'm writing, person I'm psychoanalyzing, essay on the go...any idea on my mind at all will generally be analyzed right down to the fiddliest little detail. We like to ruminate, and won't stop until we find perfection, no matter how much other types scream "It's good enough! It's good enough!". We want complete and perfect understanding. Usually I have to be dragged away from my imperfect creations kicking and screaming (and I wish I could say that eventually it stops bothering me!:crazy

Going along with this is precision in speech. An ITP almost always knows _exactly_ when it is appropriate to use a word and _exactly_ what it means (it's not just INTP's, but some ISTP's who can get frustrated when people misuse words). We never need to be told what a word means; we need to hear it in context twice or so and we're gold.

We're both pretty independent. You can't manipulate us emotionally, at least not easily...we're generally unmoved and not easily shaken. Everyone is "stupid" to the less mature of us, just like many Ni-doms are often frustrated at how everyone "doesn't get it". The stereotypical ITP can't stand "overemotional" people (which, to us, is pretty much everyone:laughing.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd imagine introverted thinking types are usually absentmindedly staring off into space with perhaps their hands on their chins (or touching some other part of their face), as if they are truly lost in deep, serious thought. 

Basically, this:


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

I think I met a Ti Dominant for the first time in my life. He's European about 4 years older than me. Sometimes he talks in length about his idea that I could only grasp about 50-60% of it. 

At other times he made jokes that is funny but a bit sarcastic. Then most of the time he's so quiet.

But, we never really have a problem in communication. Unless when he starts speaking in foreign language.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> I'd imagine introverted thinking types are usually absentmindedly staring off into space with perhaps their hands on their chins (or touching some other part of their face), as if they are truly lost in deep, serious thought.
> 
> Basically, this:


*warning! stereotype heavy, said quite jokingly*

Thanks for providing the imagery for my statement. The guy at any party doing this^^^ or reading a philosophy book or popular mechanics while sitting in the corner or on the sidelines.

PS I've never seen "that guy". My IxTP exes were certainly not like that.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Theoretically (I say this because I haven't field-tested this yet) you would spot them by asking them a question and they would say give me some time to think about it. Logical thinking is an internal process for Ti-doms, so they need quiet time to gather and order their thoughts. Although I'm an extrovert, I do have secondary Ti, so I can understand this. My ideas surface a lot quicker whie I'm talking to people, but my rational thinking about them happens internally. I require time in my head to think of a logical system to apply to the idea.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

BusinessMan said:


> *Theoretically (I say this because I haven't field-tested this yet) you would spot them by asking them a question and they would say give me some time to think about it. *Logical thinking is an internal process for Ti-doms, so they need quiet time to gather and order their thoughts. Although I'm an extrovert, I do have secondary Ti, so I can understand this. My ideas surface a lot quicker whie I'm talking to people, but my rational thinking about them happens internally. I require time in my head to think of a logical system to apply to the idea.


Depends; like you said yourself, when I am talking to people my answers take on a more Ne-ish flavour and I end up generating more ideas and come to fewer conclusive judgments. Once I'm back in my inner state I do a lot of rumunating but it can grow stale, just poring over old ideas unless my chief perception function is helping it along by generating more ideas to analyze. It might be hard for people to tell whether I'm a Ti dom just by interacting with me, since interaction by definition would call on my extroverted functions (particularly Ne).

That being said, I think ITP's are supposed to pause more in their speech than ETP's (to go inside and use Ti). So that could be a way of telling that links into this.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> Edit: Also, do all Ti dominant people really need lots of time alone? I'm Ni dominant and while I definately need time alone, I feel like my Ni is still strong even when I'm around others. Its present regardless of who I'm with or without. The only time I really need to escape in in super loud or chaotic situations where I can't hear my own thoughts.
> So could a Ti dominant person spend a lot of time around people and just think silently at the same time?


Depends how distracting the people around are.
Ne is easily distracted


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

start yelling analysis about something in a public place, in a way that would make most people think you as insane, only Ti doms will remain there and listening after 15 minutes


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> I feel like my Ni is still strong even when I'm around others. Its present regardless of who I'm with or without. The only time I really need to escape in in super loud or chaotic situations where I can't hear my own thoughts.
> So could a Ti dominant person spend a lot of time around people and just think silently at the same time?


Typically one can get absorbed in the thinking process and shut things out.

However, there's still likely to be interruptions since you run the risk of having people purposefully try to intrude to "draw you out of yourself" and potentially even risk a minor social mess if people don't leave you alone. It's kind of easier just not to be around people and avoid potential for intrusion and mess altogether.



Naama said:


> start yelling analysis about something in a public place, in a way that would make most people think you as insane, only Ti doms will remain there and listening after 15 minutes


Reminds me of the Muslim and Christian street proselytizers in England or elsewhere. I wouldn't call them Ti's at all (they're Te'ing, usually, in their argument style), but they stand there on their boxes and yell at everyone as they walk by and debate religious doctrine. 

Ti'er's would probably stand around and listen but not engage unless they were bored.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Ti' doms seem to take to writing more, when they feel impassioned about something like that. (Since we wouldn't be as good in a verbal match as Te'ers, oe even Ti aux, who can be very confrontational). That's what I've done, and I've heard it from others as well.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Reminds me of the Muslim and Christian street proselytizers in England or elsewhere. I wouldn't call them Ti's at all (they're Te'ing, usually, in their argument style), but they stand there on their boxes and yell at everyone as they walk by and debate religious doctrine.
> 
> *Ti'er's would probably stand around and listen but not engage unless they were bored.*


i said that anyone who stays there and listens..


----------



## KingENTP (Feb 21, 2016)

wait nevermind ignore this


----------



## KingENTP (Feb 21, 2016)

Literally me, I got kicked out of one of my classes because I constantly corrected the teacher on the subject


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

madhatter said:


> I can be in a really noisy room or even in a conversation with a group and completely zone everything out.


Me too. But I still like it better to be completely alone and without distractions when I'm in "Ti-mode" and want to hear nothing but my thoughts.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

Ti types most of the time have a great live-and-let-live, zen-like character. 


Tend to see themselves as childish and/or deviant.
Are often very respectful of people's "inner logic", likes individuals over institutions.
They love losing themselves in logical quandaries - the more complicated & fucked-up, the better.
They make natural devil's advocates.
Irreverent smart-alecs. 
Love a good argument. 
Prefer not to have a real stake in anything. 
Why so serious? 
Emotionally, they're typically in one of two modes - none at all, or overly-simplistic & herd-like.


----------

